# Help!! in Silver Coast



## weasel (May 27, 2009)

Can anyone help us? We have a new house on the silver coast which was due to be finished ages ago. Earlier in the year we offered a week in the villa up in a charity auction as we were told by our developper that we'd be in by end of May/June. Anyway a couple of families are due to be staying there from 2nd Aug - 9th August, however we've now been told that no way will be have the habitation license in time even though the house has been completed for some time and we've been told for the last couple of weeks we'd have it by the end of the week. We're desperate to find somewhere for these 2 familes to stay and are willing to pay for something as they bid for this in good faith but everywhere seems to be booked. Its annoying because we tried to do something for a good cause and now its going to cost us either finding something else or by refunding flights etc and seriously disappointing 2 familes not to mention spoiling annual leave. Please, please does anyone have anything?


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

If the house is finished and ready to use, why cant they stay in it?


----------



## weasel (May 27, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> If the house is finished and ready to use, why cant they stay in it?


We don't have the habitaion license from the town hall. But not to worry we have managed to book 2 x 2 bed apartments on the Praia del rey resort. Its not exactly what they bid for but at least they can still have a holiday.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

weasel said:


> We don't have the habitation license from the town hall. But not to worry we have managed to book 2 x 2 bed apartments on the Praia del rey resort. Its not exactly what they bid for but at least they can still have a holiday.


Not having the habitation license doesn’t mean you can’t stay in your property or any of your guests. Unless you are renting the property to others, there is no reason for your guests not are able to stay a week, if the house is finish and if you have water and electric, what’s the problem?


----------



## weasel (May 27, 2009)

John999 said:


> Not having the habitation license doesn’t mean you can’t stay in your property or any of your guests. Unless you are renting the property to others, there is no reason for your guests not are able to stay a week, if the house is finish and if you have water and electric, what’s the problem?


it not ours until we've completed which we cannot do without the license


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh I see....You still have the house to buy, i understand the delay now. yes best they stay elsewhere until the house is yours.


----------

